# Diesel Particulate Filter - Has any one replaced it? Part Number?



## drake699 (Sep 6, 2018)

So our Gen1 has been full of issues recently (~67k miles). We were out of the car for 2 months while we waited for the transmission to be replaced. 

Immediately after leaving the dealership got a CEL regarding the DPF. Returned to the dealership and they've done a regen. Same day, the light returned. Did a second regen with the same result. However, a few weeks after the light "randomly" went out completely. 

Drove the car for 2 months and then one day on the highway it just went extremely limp (no warning light) with a load of white smoke from the tail pipe. Had to get towed, tried to drive the car afterwards and just a lot of smoke and no power - could not go over 5mph.

Towed it to a new dealership - I'm being told it's the DPF filter and the part is $1500. Started going through the warranty and it looks like it's covered for 7 years/70k miles in the US but doesn't appear to be covered in Canada?

Curious if anyone has actually had to replace this on the forum? Tried looking through the forums but aside from discussion on the DPF I didn't come across someone having to have it replaced. 

Is there a part number for the DPF? I'm also trying to see if I can source the part myself.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Disclaimer: Not sure if there’s any difference between US and Canadian 1st Gen 2.0L Diesel Cruze.

Here’s a LINK to the US Gen 1 Cruze DPF (Part #12659575). Also, note the part is referred to as “Catalytic Converter” but it is actually the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF).

$775.15 USD + Shipping (and possible $100 core charge)
[h=1][/h]


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

There are a lot of people on CruzeTalk whose DPF has "fallen off," who might have it still laying around the garage. If you want to keep having a DPF (or have to because of emission testing), I bet one of them might bet willing to sell theirs, and you'd probably be out half the cost, even with the shipping.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Couldn't imagine selling the DPF that might have fallen off a person's vehicle as it has to fall back on before being LEGALLY sold to another person.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Couldn't imagine selling the DPF that might have fallen off a person's vehicle as it has to fall back on before being LEGALLY sold to another person.


Only if you know that it fell off.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

LOL...that to.


----------



## drake699 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey all,

Thanks for your help and ideas in searching for a part. Turns out that's not the issue.

I wasn't convinced it was solely the DPF, so I took it to a non-gm mechanic shop specializing in Diesels. They dropped the DPF and confirmed it wasn't fully blocked and actually cleaned it.

While doing this they were not satisfied claiming that the issues (white smoke, no acceleration) was just due to the DPF. They diagnosed it a bit more and pulled out the turbocharger and confirmed it had bearing failure.

I know the turbocharger is still covered, would GM still honor the warranty if I get it towed while the turbo is off the car or should I pay the extra labor hours to put it back together before towing to the dealership?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I think that might be a problem. Plus, what year is your car and how long is the powertrain warranty in Canada?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

if you are 2015 or newer you should be good. 2014 is right on the edge depending on when purchased.


----------

